# KBar BK2 Becker Companion Survival Knife



## Todays Survival Show (Nov 23, 2009)

Just recently got this knife. This isn't me on YouTube reviewing it, but this guy does a good job. I did put it to a mild test, splitting up some old junk wood pieces I had laying around and also cutting up some boxes while I was organizing. I haven't been out to the woods with this, because it's just too damn hot right now, but I'm looking forward to using this. Anyone else have one?


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Personally, I like the clip-point of my pilot's knife (think a cheap K-bar knockoff). I know he said that's only for stabbing, but fact is, if I'm making a spear, I WANT to stab something, ja? 

That looks like a stout little knife, though. I REALLY like how thick it is. I've got a couple of Ozark Trail fixed blades (discontinued, Coleman makes the same knife though) I picked up at Wal-Mart back in 07 when I was headed down to Atlanta (I got them for defense), and those have held up really well in the field. Paid just over $20 for BOTH of 'em, and after three years, they're still holding up good.

K-bar make some good stuff, though, and were that knife a bit cheaper ($60! Whew, not today!), I'd be all OVER that! For now though, I'll stick with my pilot's knife, and my little Ozark Trail'ers.

Also, did he end by saying "it's a great SUPERLATIVE knife..."????:scratch


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Have had one for years, and I've found it a VERY useful, sturdy knife.
everything from food preparation to camp duties with no issues what so ever.

They are HEAVY BLADED, so you can pry, hammer on them with no issues.

Just a good, solid, no non-sense knife with a long life, good edge holding, and a good rigid sheath with a multitude of lashing points.
The sheath is AMBIDEXTROUS, being able to lash it right or left, and since the sheath is self locking,
It goes inverted or horizontal just fine also.

Trust me, I've gone through SEVERAL knives to see what works best, and this is a VERY GOOD compromise between large and useful...










I can also recommend it's big brother, the Becker BK7.
The one thing I did with the BK7 was remove the 'Scales' (Handle) and wrap it with Para Cord like I do about everything I take into the 'Trenches' with me.










Para cord is USEFUL, and it's a 'Non Slip' grip when your hands are muddy, bloody, cold to the point of not working, ect.
Old habit from the military I can't seem to kick...










Think of your 'Go Knife' as apart of a 'System'.
Belt that you can rappel with, 
Canteen with cup, stove,
Knife with compass, pace count beads, pliers, ect.


----------



## Todays Survival Show (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, I'm very pleased with it. Makes for good conversation and showing friends too.


----------

